# Frio River Update, Water Levels, Frio Cam, etc..



## funrivers (Jul 2, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted but seems time flew by with everything going on plus people are definitely inquiring about the Frio, it's water levels, availability.. etc etc..

Since there are some frio river fans here and our phones are ringing all day and inboxes filling up, I wanted to give a brief update in case you are thinking about coming down this year and have an idea what's to expect.

Water Levels: currently @ 73 cfps which is about 70 more than some low points last summer! So we are anticipating a good summer with lotta tubing if can keep this up! Frio River Water Levels can always be found here:

http://www.funrivers.com/frioflow.html

Availability/Reservations: The established out-there cabins/homes/lodges or whatever you want to call it are filling up very quickly and some of the popular ones are almost fully for June & July Already! Bigger groups, 14 or so are reserving faster and earlier but homes sleeping 8 are filling up quickly too- Especially on The Frio. In other words, we suggest everyone who's considering hitting the Frio this Summer to hurry up to get what you want before it's too late. Prices are hard to beat in comparison to other Texas Vacation River Rentals and seems the word is getting out earlier this year than last thus the early bookings..

Frio River Webcam: For those that aren't aware, there's a few live cams on and off the Frio that people love to check out.. especially during the day.. Once the area greens up with spring, it'll look even better:

http://www.funrivers.com/FrioCam.html

Other than that.. it's the same ole Frio but becoming bigger and in more demand.. Whatever information you are looking for.. We are here to hopefully help and direct you the right way...

http://www.funrivers.com


----------



## funrivers (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess today (or during the day) would of been better day to post the Frio Cam.. It's beautiful out .. Sun is shining, 60 degrees so far and birds are out..


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

wasn't too bad all week...although a little cool in the a.m....you got any Info on what was burning across from me on the west side of 83 tues afternoon???


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Funrivers, glad to see you guys back around here, always enjoy the posts/pictures while at work. We are ready for our annual fourth of july trip!


----------



## funrivers (Jul 2, 2008)

Rio Frio: No idea.. I did hear something on the scanner but was in and out and off and on the phone so never gathered exactly what was going on.. Yes.. all week was nice and good signs for beautiful spring to come.. little windy today but up to 70 already.. Hopefully nobody is burning today!

Stinkbait: Thanks! Yea.. I've been around, seeing what's going on @ 2cool when I get a chance but it's been hectic preparing for this upcoming summer, working on some new sites including a complete overhaul of funrivers.com with more features, information and doing our best at all times to add more content, keep current, fresh and interactive as possible.. Still got some tweaking but that's part of it.. never-ending process.. 4th of July will be another big one as you probably know and good to hear you coming down! Lot of places already filled up, but do have some availability still if ppl need a place.. but won't last long..

Anybody that has a facebook page can check us out here for frequent updates, news, deals, photos (along with ability for you or anyone else to upload your own).

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rio-F...-to-The-Frio-River-Canyon/453192190313?ref=ts


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info...I was wondering how the river was doing today. I am ready for a Saddle Mountain weekend.


----------



## funrivers (Jul 2, 2008)

Angler2407 said:


> Thanks for the info...I was wondering how the river was doing today. I am ready for a Saddle Mountain weekend.


Speaking of Saddle Mountain.. I just drove past Saddle Road going to and from town on 1120... If you up here.. I think you brought some gloomy weather this weekend  .. however, you might of just brought some more rain too!


----------

